# Can I safely block baseboard heat with foil?



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

If your baseboards are water then there should be a throttling/isolation valve on the pipe somewhere at either end. It's okay to use those to balance the system. Make sure the ones in the bedrooms are wide open and the ones in the living room are partially closed.

If you don't have isolation valves on the rads then someone screwed up installing them and you will have to resort to foil or some other means of insulating them to reduce heat output.


----------



## Kall45 (Nov 16, 2014)

No valves on the downstairs ones. I've looked, and I've even asked my landlord. Possible upstairs, but right now that area is just used for storage, so I haven't checked it out.

I don't mind doing the tinfoil. It's not noticeable, and a cheap fix. I just wanted to be sure I wasn't harming anything.

Thank you.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think you would be harming anything. It's just a big waste of energy and money imo. You're renting so I know your options are limited to whatever the landlord agrees to. Sounds like it's working for you. :thumbsup:

A better fix would be to add another zone with thermostat. Of course you couldn't do it, it would be up to your landlord. Maybe you can have a discussion with him/her about it to see if it's an option. Just a suggestion.

Just curious, is the gas/electric included in the rent?


----------



## Kall45 (Nov 16, 2014)

No, oil and electricity is on me. And yes, I would love another zone. Or two. From what I've found, that could be pretty pricey though, yes? Upwards of $1,000? ...won't happen.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, sounds like the foil is your only option.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Using foil won't hurt anything.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Bob Sanders said:


> If your baseboards are water then there should be a throttling/isolation valve on the pipe somewhere at either end. It's okay to use those to balance the system. Make sure the ones in the bedrooms are wide open and the ones in the living room are partially closed.
> 
> If you don't have isolation valves on the rads then someone screwed up installing them and you will have to resort to foil or some other means of insulating them to reduce heat output.


Well, not necessarily, it could be a single loop (?) (not sure what the proper terminology is here) setup where all the water goes thru all the heaters.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Kall45 said:


> If it safe for me to close the baseboard heaters in the living room when the heat is on? And additionally, since closing them doesn't seem to actually block the release of heat, ...


It does block the release of heat, just not enough to solve your problem. The amount of heat released is going to be a function of the amount of air flowing through the baseboard by convection, so closing them will cause less heat to be released, but as you found out, it's not as effective as wrapping foil around the fins. 

And I'm another vote for you'll be fine and won't hurt anything with your foil solution.


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

jmon said:


> I don't think you would be harming anything. It's just a big waste of energy and money imo.


Not sure I agree that it's a *big* waste. Granted, the foil solution wold be less efficient than a properly balanced single zone system, but that's not what have. Given that the existing system is so badly out of whack with the requirements, adjusting the heat output to better match the various rooms' needs might actually make things more efficient. (Compared to heating one area much warmer than it should be.)


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Many baseboard systems have louvers the length of the baseboard, do your baseboards have louvers on them? If they do close them, if not try blocking the bottom where the air is drawn into the baseboard. No air in no air out.


----------

